# Orchid advice for specific location



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have a spot in a dart frog vivarium that I just finished building where I'd like to put another orchid so I'm looking for recommendations. As I mentioned, it needs to be a species that likes high humidity and frequent misting (once a day or so). Since I'm new to keeping orchids, I'd also like something hardy that I won't easily kill.

Here's a full tank shot. As you can see, I already have a Bulbophyllum lasiochilum to the left of the cork round:



And in the opening of the cork round is where I'd like to put this new orchid. I do also have Barbosella handroi that I'm thinking about mounting on top of the cork round but haven't decided yet. Here are a few pics of the opening:







Thanks in advance!

Josh


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would recommend getting that bulbo off the ground and mounting it to the top of the cork round.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. So the Bulbo doesn't do well even on a well draining substrate? I use ABG mix


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

zimmerj said:


> Ok. So the Bulbo doesn't do well even on a well draining substrate? I use ABG mix


This is correct. Their roots are adapted for grasping onto tree bark, not gaining nutrients from soil. Exposure to soil will likely cause them to rot, or the plant to become stressed.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Some people grow Bulbophyllums terrestrially rather than epiphytically, but its much harder to successfully grow them this way and there are no benefits by doing it. I think it will do much better if you move it onto the cork round like Epiphytes etc. suggested. 

I don't think much would grow well inside of the opening of the cork round, but some species with pendent growth forms may cover it. When I think of a pendent viv orchid, I immediately think Trichosalpinx chaemaelepanthes, but it can get pretty long. A miniature Lepanthes species could fit what your looking for, but I don't have any personal experience with them yet...

John


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Is there a good resource for finding out this sort of info? So in this case, is this orchid considered more epiphytic? My confusion is because the vendor I bought it from didn't really say and orchidspecies.com says it does best in a wood basket with a free draining medium. It seems free draining is not equivalent to well draining?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

All Bulbophyllum species that I know of are naturally epiphytic. Realistically, there are very few true terrestrial orchids in the hobby. The reason that some orchids are grown terrestrially is that it is easier to keep the roots from drying too much, but when these species are kept in a viv, they will do better growing like they do in nature, as an epiphyte.

I would not consider a well draining substrate the same as a free draining one, but others may disagree. To me, a free draining substrate is usually some mix of fir bark, charcoal and possibly tree fern. A well draining substrate would have some moisture holding ingredients such as sphagnum.

Orchidspecies.com is a great resource, but don't be too quick to judge how a plant will fit your conditions. Many times you will find that the cultural information is geared toward people growing the plant in their windowsill, not a viv. Another great site is andy's orchids and they recommend vivarium orchids on their site. If you want to give them a call, I'm sure they would love to answer any questions you may have.

John


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> All Bulbophyllum species that I know of are naturally epiphytic. Realistically, there are very few true terrestrial orchids in the hobby. The reason that some orchids are grown terrestrially is that it is easier to keep the roots from drying too much, but when these species are kept in a viv, they will do better growing like they do in nature, as an epiphyte.
> 
> I would not consider a well draining substrate the same as a free draining one, but others may disagree. To me, a free draining substrate is usually some mix of fir bark, charcoal and possibly tree fern. A well draining substrate would have some moisture holding ingredients such as sphagnum.


In which hobby? There are many, many genera of territorial orchids kept by orchid growers and a large number of these can potentially be viv suitable. All "jewel orchids" (those in the genera Goodyera, Macodes, Anoectochilus, Ludisia, etc.) are terrestrials and would do fine in vivs. Given certain conditions, like a rest period, species like Habenaria could also potentially be grown in viv conditions for at least part of the year. These are by far the most commonly available suitable terrestrials, but there are others, including some obscure SA natives that could work: smaller Phrag. species, Sobralia, Ponthieva, etc. 

Also, I know of very few if any epiphytic orchids that would do well growing as a true terrestrial. Even species grown in pots/baskets are being grown in bark, sphagnum, charcoal, inert materials, are not actually being grown like a terrestrial plant would be. In theory, using ABG mix out of viv for an epiphytic orchid has a potential for success. In viv, however, there is usually too much moisture at the soil level for this to be worthwhile. It is the combination of very humid, usually stagnant air combined with heavy misting that causes issues. I personally would mount all epiphytic orchids you're planning to use in a viv. You could get away with growing some of the listed terrestrial genera at ground level, though.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Spaff said:


> In which hobby? There are many, many genera of territorial orchids kept by orchid growers and a large number of these can potentially be viv suitable. All "jewel orchids" (those in the genera Goodyera, Macodes, Anoectochilus, Ludisia, etc.) are terrestrials and would do fine in vivs. Given certain conditions, like a rest period, species like Habenaria could also potentially be grown in viv conditions for at least part of the year. These are by far the most commonly available suitable terrestrials, but there are others, including some obscure SA natives that could work: smaller Phrag. species, Sobralia, Ponthieva, etc.
> 
> Also, I know of very few if any epiphytic orchids that would do well growing as a true terrestrial. Even species grown in pots/baskets are being grown in bark, sphagnum, charcoal, inert materials, are not actually being grown like a terrestrial plant would be. In theory, using ABG mix out of viv for an epiphytic orchid has a potential for success. In viv, however, there is usually too much moisture at the soil level for this to be worthwhile. It is the combination of very humid, usually stagnant air combined with heavy misting that causes issues. I personally would mount all epiphytic orchids you're planning to use in a viv. You could get away with growing some of the listed terrestrial genera at ground level, though.


So I do have a few jewel orchids and some sites say that they don't like standing water on the leaves and others don't even mention that. How big of an issue is standing water on their leaves and what exactly happens? Does it kill them? I'm thinking about getting a MistKing or something comparable and I'm afraid it might be difficult to prevent them from getting any standing water on the leaves.

Oh and thanks for the advice guys! You've been very helpful. I did move that bulbo onto the cork round last night and secured it with some fishing line.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Try to avoid misting directly. Make sure theres good ventilation to dry any water on the leaves. If to much water sits on them to long they can burn/ melt.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Interesting... I also meant to mention that I'm using an Exo-Terra canopy hood on that viv with two 23 watt 5000K CFL bulbs. Andy's Orchids gives the lighting requirements in lumens but I have no idea how to determine the lumen output and if my lighting is adequate.


----------

